# Who all is going to Transworld 2018 ?



## FreakShowQueen (Jan 5, 2018)

My husband and I are attending our first ever Transworld convention ever this year. Already have hotel rooms booked and registered with the convention. We have both worked our local haunt for the last 5 years but I have been progressively been putting more and more time in to character development, set design, DIY props, things of that nature and this year we have the time off to actually attend.
My questions for ya'll :
1) What are some tips that you would impart to a newbie going to TW for the first time? Besides comfortable shoes that is... Ha ha - have that covered.
2) What are some stops that you would highly recommend we stop at if we are in to prop making and character development?
3) Where are some places that you recommend to eat? We are already planning Saturday lunch at Pappy's Smokehouse after we visit the Arch.
4) What are some things that you would have wished that you had packed and didn't ?
5) Bag for the con ? Backpack or shoulder bag? I need to be able to carry mine and my husbands water bottles, snacks, and some other things.

Anyway - any and all tips or advice are greatly appreciated! 

Thanks, 
FreakShowQueen


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

It will be my 5th year going, I live 30 miles from the convention and have a home haunt, so it's easy for me to make the trip. If you are doing the 4 day trip, take your time looking at everything, don't get in a rush. There are plenty of places to sit at the center with comfy chairs to sit on and take breaks at. Pappys, is a good smokehouse, another is Sugar Fire, its walking distance, but normally packed. Sauce on the Side is good if you like calzone style pizza, Crown Candy Kitchen, if you want sweets, there is a ton of places to eat over by The Darkness in Soulard, just a mile or so away. Baileys Range, Bogarts, Sweetie Pies, Shake Shack, If you like pizza, Deweys, or Pi is a good choice. Check the Central West End on google (near Forrest Park) there is a crap ton of stuff to eat in that area as well. They give you a sturdy bag when you enter, but if you plan on cash and carry, a backpack would be better.

Where I live there will be a haunted tour in Alton, IL on Saturday night at Mineral Springs Mall hosted by Elizabeth Saint - https://www.facebook.com/events/369412790148950/


----------



## FreakShowQueen (Jan 5, 2018)

Thank you so much theric85 for the advice. It will be our first time in St. Louis and we are doing a few things that are a bit touristy like visiting the Arch and possibly the city museum. We are traveling with our bosses who have been for the last 9 years but I just want to do as much research as I can beforehand. I plan to hopefully find a mask to complete my husband's character as well as some accessories for mine so I probably will use a backpack for the 4 days we are there. 
Another question that I have - Have you done any of the Escape Rooms offered in the St. Louis area? The owner of our haunt is planning to open a few in our area and I would like to attend some while there so maybe I can give feedback and have something to compare and contrast with. Its also one of the few things my husband really wants to do. 
Also - are the tours offered on Friday and Saturday worth the extra money? I have heard conflicting information on them and so I am hesitant to go ahead and book tickets to these events ahead of time . ( I plan to have as much as possible paid for before we even leave home) so that I can have a bit of a higher budget while we are there. 
Like I said though - thank you for the response! I really do appreciate the feedback and will check out some of the places you recommended to eat at. 
FreakShowQueen


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

The Arch is great! They're actually reconstructing the grounds to make it connect with the city a whole lot easier. The St. Louis Zoo is another one if you have the time. The City Museum is pretty amazing, make sure you get tickets for the roof, if its open, you'll love it. If you're staying close to the venue, most of the things you're going to be doing are no more than 10-15 drive unless you venture outside of the city. Ballpark Village is a good time if you wanna get a night out and have some drinks, kind of expensive, may need to check the dress code on it. Washington Ave has a lot to offer, I think there is a bowling spot, tons of restaurants up and down the strip. I don't believe there are any tours that I am aware of, you may want to check into that. St. Louis is fairly affordable so you shouldn't need to bring tons of extra cash.


----------



## FreakShowQueen (Jan 5, 2018)

The Arch is a definite on our list ! My over prepared self has already booked the tickets for that one so that I for sure had those budgeted in. The tours I was wanting to know about are the ones that are mentioned on the Transworld web page - the ones offered on Friday and Saturday night at the Lem and The Darkness. I have only been to maybe 3 haunts as a customer and ended up acting in the one that scared me the most. I have heard amazing things about The Darkness set design and would love to see it in person but really don't want to pay the amount wanted for the behind the scenes tour. I really want to go through at least one haunt while we are down there though and see if I can get scared! Ha ha .... Also have you ever attended the social function they have on Saturday night? I think this year it's the Witches and Warlocks ball. Since this is a vacation for just my husband and I , I would like to do something haunt related that is adults only (even though I am not a drinker or a huge crowd person) but then again , you only live once! 
Anyway - thank you for the rundown on fun things to do while we are there! I am so looking forward to finally getting a vacation without my own little monsters!


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

I live in Jeff City and will be coming again, this time with a bunch of my dance students. Probably just on Saturday though.

My advice is wait until the end of the day before you buy anything. No sense lugging stuff all over the convention center while you are still actively looking and shopping.


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

You should 100% do The Darkness, I wasn't aware they had it open for operation other than the behind the scenes tour, must of missed that part. We go 2x a year with different people, and the detail in that place is amazing. DO NOT do The Lemp Haunt, save your money....trust me. I normally don't have the time for the evening festivities, since I already spend the full day there, then have normal life stuff that I have to tend to since I live so close. I'll try and think of some other things to do while your in town.

My avatar is actually from the show a couple of years ago.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Been there a few times. Thursday is the best day to spend time at the show as it's the least crowded and gives you a good opportunity to look at everything. Also, if you're staying til Sunday, that's the best time to get deals if you're buying.


----------



## FreakShowQueen (Jan 5, 2018)

This is my plan ! This is the first year that my husband and I have found the time and the funds to be able to go to TW even though I have been very active with our local haunt and friends with the owner for over 5. Last 2 years I have been doing a large portion of set design for the side of the haunt that I work. My husband , while he loves working the haunt when his day job allows , isn't as in to it as I am but he is a huge supporter of my work (even though he is a miser with the purse strings when it comes to the amount of $$ I put in to DIY props so I have become proficient at sourcing parts and building supplies from leftovers on our 80 acre farm).
However - this year he has some ideas that he, himself, would like to incorporate and that involves finding a mask and costume for a character he wants to portray as well as having one special ordered for myself since I doubt we will find something for my character that is already made since I have to have certain mobility and field of vision. So that means we probably be lugging some things around the conference. The plan is to buy either Thursday evening even though we will be there all 4 days (leaving early on Sunday and since some stuff may sale but not release until after the conference ends - I may just have to special order and hope and pray it gets to me before September 30th!) 
Thank you for your advice chachabella ! I appreciate it!


----------



## FreakShowQueen (Jan 5, 2018)

theric85, 
Thank you for the feedback on The Lemp Haunt. I was kind of wanting to see it just because from what I read about it it's set in a natural underground rock formation. I think that's an awesome concept. The Darkness is a personal bucket list thing as everyone from our haunt that has went to TW in the past rants and raves about it and says you need to see it at least once. The only thing that turns me off is the fact that the entrance prices are pretty inflated even though I know it's the off season and the owner has to make enough to keep the lights on. 
Another question - have you done any of the escape rooms offered? I know TW has an Escape Room City area. Are there escape rooms offered there at the convention or are they all off site? How would I go about getting tickets for those in advance? I really want to accomadate my husband with at least doing 1 or 2 while we are in town.
Appreciate the advice!


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

FreakShowQueen said:


> theric85,
> Thank you for the feedback on The Lemp Haunt. I was kind of wanting to see it just because from what I read about it it's set in a natural underground rock formation. I think that's an awesome concept. The Darkness is a personal bucket list thing as everyone from our haunt that has went to TW in the past rants and raves about it and says you need to see it at least once. The only thing that turns me off is the fact that the entrance prices are pretty inflated even though I know it's the off season and the owner has to make enough to keep the lights on.
> Another question - have you done any of the escape rooms offered? I know TW has an Escape Room City area. Are there escape rooms offered there at the convention or are they all off site? How would I go about getting tickets for those in advance? I really want to accomadate my husband with at least doing 1 or 2 while we are in town.
> Appreciate the advice!


For sure, if you want to check the natural dungeon aspect of Lemp, I would say that would be worth it. It's literally down a spiral stair case in the basement of the old brewery. The Lemp Mansion actually offers a dinner with some historic facts about the family, so you may want to look into that if you want. The price of The Darkness is a bit inflated, but I myself would pay that price to go through again. I've been through at least 10 times and I'm always finding things in some of their scenes that I've never seen before from previous years, so it will be nice to walk through and take your time to check it in detail. I believe the Escape Rooms at TW are display/mock rooms, Darkness has a few rooms, and I believe there are several in the downtown area that may even be walking distance from the convention. As for your masks there will be 100's to choose from.


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Depending upon when my chemo treatments are scheduled and how I'm doing with the cancer at that time I am hoping to attend.


----------



## puppetmaster (Apr 8, 2011)

do the darkness, lemp haunt theme has changed through the years the underground brewry storage reminds you of old vampire mansion dungeon from movies , both are fun but the darkness details are amazing!!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I Am going!! This will be my first time too. My dad surprised me as a late xmas gift! He got us credentials to get in, even though we just have a home haunt that we each do..I am so excited to see everything! 
I have no advice, but we will be doing the exhibit floor, a few classes fri/sat for molds/props/foam sets to help us with our home haunts & maybe a tour. It was nice to read through all the feedback above


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

2 more days!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

Flying out tomorrow morning.. can't wait!


----------

